# Fishermans Island Reds...The Real Story..part one



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Met up with Ric & Kevin around 8:30 at the rest area just east of the Ches.Bay Bridge Tunnel.We are headin' out to the Va Capes off Fishermans' Island.Little did I know the magnitude of the undertaking,this would be an incredible day.Arriving at the ramp deep in the marsh,two of their friends Joe & Calvin were already there unloading their Yaks.Unloaded the Seapuppy into the narrow creek & prepared for the trip.Goin' out to The Capes loaded for bear,all of us hardcore fishermen.Warrior is up front on the Seapuppy already lookin' for fish.The sun was just burnin' thru the fog with a light SE breeze.The tide is already high & goin' out, taking the Yaks with it as planned.They go out with the tide & later today return with the tide.Same as my trips to the bar,planned by tides.As we ran into the wide bay of Fishersmsn's Inlet Ric pointed out the bar they are headin' for.Wow ! Lots' to explore,told them I'd catch up with them later.We all have radios to keep track of each other. Headed out to the open ocean,the fog gone,the sun bright yellow in a partly cloudy sky,SE wind about 10 knots.This inlet has a maze of sandbars,not a lot of whitewater as the tide is still high.There were 4-5 more Yakers fishin' along the inner bar close to Fishermans Island.I passed between them & drove out to the shoals right off the Capes.Like a kid in the candy store,"Look at all the area I have to explore ! "Saw some boats fishin' off of Smith Island & decided to run north & take a look.Rode about 3 miles north & took a look around.Decided I better not get too far away today,Smith Inlet would have to explored another day.There are other boats out today,some of them anchored up along the outer break of the beach or out near the whitecapping shoals.Made my way back to Fishermans Island & all the Yakers were up on an exposed bar just off the Island.Drove all thru the whitewater tryin' to find a spot where I can get out & fish & still be able to escape as the tide goes out.Landing on the bar,I put out two medium conventionals with bunker & a couple light tackle shrimp rigs.The water is about knee deep & pretty clear,hooked up with 2 skates right away."Lord not another skate day" Little did I know what was really out here! Cast the big riggs back out & as I was preparin' a couple other light tackle rods one of them bent way,way, way over,good thing I leave the drags very loose.Got up on the rod,"Holy Cow !,this is a serious fish!' I mean the rod was bent over & the drag singin'.Finally gettin' the fish insight,its a HUGE RAY with a long tail.Warrior all in the way as after a 10 min. battle I horsed the ray in.Out here on the bar is no place to handle a big ray as the waves are crashin' in,Warrior all over it.Cut the rig just under the snap swivel sending the ray on it's way with the hook & sinker.Something that would repeat itself many times today.Rerigged the big rod & cast it back out.Walking back to the Seapuppy another giant ray went by,then I saw another off to the side and another behind the boat.Kinda' spooky to say the least.Looked back at the exposed bar with the Yaks & one of them is bent way over.We have landed into the middle of "Big Ray Central". Next thing you know one of the big rods takes off again,another big ray,got it close & saved my snapswivel again,cut the ray loose.Rolled in all the rods & packed the Seapuppy,the tide has dropped a couple feet,better get out of here before I'm stuck up here all day.Not crazy about walkin' in the middle of a school of rays either.Off in the distance after a short rest the Yakers are begining to leave the bar headin' out to the far edge of the Capes' shoals.I headed west to explore the south side of Fishermans Island.Could'nt find any other bar to land on so started working my way back to the inlet,castin' a light shrimp rig into the various bars & cuts of the whitewater along the beach.Would'nt you know it,another giant ray & this time on 10# test lighttackle.Oh well,might as well see how long it takes to wear this beast out.Can it be done?This battle was to last for an hour,gettin' the ray close a few times only to have it take off,winging it's way back out screamin' line.The water is clear,an incredible sight,the speed & strength of these critters.They almost look light a spaceship in a science fiction novel.Everytime I get it near the boat Warrior see's it & is carryin' on,hangin' off the boat,barkin like crazy.The rays wing beating up side the boat & on the surface of the ocean."I'm gonna get to that swivel & cut it loose,don't want to loose that knot.It's a good one!"Cut that one loose & decided to put a Storm rubber bait on & just work my way thru the whitewater back to the bar off Fishermans Is..The tide is very low now,time to explore again.Rode out around the backside between the bar & the beach.Might as well pull up,Warrior needs some dry land & it looks like a great place to flounder fish.The edge of the bar dropps right off into deep water.Fished some cutbait strips & immediately startin' picking up some small flounders & some small dogsharks.Released all the flounders but with Warrior there the doggys were in serious trouble.Grabbin' them runnin' all around,tossing,growling,diggin' holes Warrior had a great time,blood everywhere.What a crazy Warrior Fish Dog ! Ate a snack & opened the first beer,kicked back & just enjoyed the day & scenery.The sun out bright,a few clouds are begining to roll in,the wind picking up a little from the SE 10-15. Out here on the ocean the wind generally will increase with an incoming tide.Decided to run the inside of the bar south along the island just to see how far I can run,maybe there is an opening back out to open ocean.The water is very deep up close to Fishermans Island & sure enough ,at the far end there's a small gap in the bar leading back out.Might as well flounder fish while I'm here,the current pullin' the Seapuppy back to the Inlet.Caught a few more flounders,all of them 14-15 ",well below the 16 1/2" min.Rounded around the back corner of the bar we headed back out to the center of the inlet,workin' our way across & around the bars & whitewaters castin' the Storm red head-white body swimin' baits.Really not into any more big rays at this point.Pulled up & drifted around each bar pluggin' for a drum or bluefish but no luck.But still a great time,I'm in my element of soft whitewater,Warrior fishin' furiously,barkin' at every cast, watchin' where the lure lands following the line in all the way.Decided to try light tackle shrimp again,hopefully I can find a drum before another big ray shows up.Cast the shriimp rigs up on the whitewater,nosing in here & there workin' my way out to the center of the inlet."Here we go again !", as another big ray grabs the shrimp & takes off for Cape Hatteras..."I'm gonna see how long it takes to wear this dude out " All I know is I tye some very good knots! Many times the line so tight that it was line is singin'. Like the old man & the sea,keepin' pressure,forcing the ray to drag the boat around.How do you wear these monsters down? Everytime I could get it back up to the surface & draw it closer to the boat,just maybe this time he's worn out.Was'nt buyin' that for a minute,primed up ready for it's next burst of speed.Again the water was clear,Warrior seein' the ray up close raising cane & gettin' in the way.Everytime the ray would take off again,some kind of a sight ,the grace & speed of these powerhouses.Finnally after dozens of runs the ray wore out & I was able to get it close to the boat,it's wings still flappin' but slowly now.Tried to get a few shots of Warrior & the ray besides the boat,reached down & cut the rig off again just under the snapswivel.Pulled in 2 big rays today with this 10# rod,don't want to lose this knot! Listening on the radio today someone out on the other boats had weighed them in at 55-65 #.Truely an impressive foe. Checked my gas & am under 1/2 a tank,gonna' have to stop runnin' so much & conserve,It's about 5pm,still along time to go.Was kickin' myself that I didn't bring more gas,a full can back at the Jeep.Called Ric on the radio,He said they were back on the exposed bar off Fishermans Island takin' a break before they headed back for one last push on the outer shoals of the Capes.He said Kevin had caught a couple Black drum,one at 28" the other 32".Also they were all bein' drug around by the big rays.Ric, the lucky one,not hookin' up with one....

end part one,go to next post for part 2


Pup


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Fishermans Island Reds...The Real Story part 2*

I was over near the Smith Island side of the Inlet,could barely see them off in the distance walkin' on the bar.Might as well start workin' my way back towards them.Kept pullin' up close to the bars & whitewater at various spots castin' out the Storm lure again,at least the big rays don't seem to fancy them.The group of Yaks made their way back out to the outer shoals so I decided to run out to them,don't have a lot of gas to play with.When I arrived,they had dropped their anchors just out of the whitewater of one of the outer shoals.Probably only 10' away from the towering whitewater.Everytime I do that a big wave always breaks over top of me fillin' the Seapuppy all the way up,no way I'm gettin' that close!. Anchored about 20' outside of them.Ric,further out,Kevin behind him & Calvin bringin' up the rear.Joe anchored off to the side,he looks like he's takin' a break.They were fishin' peeler crabs,castin' one line into the rageing whitewater & the other into the incomin' current.Never had any appreciation until today for just what it takes to fish out of a Kayak,especially a mile out real close to a breakin' shoal.The wind is blowin' SE about 15 kts.,the ocean with small windswept waves,the current pushing back in towards the north end of Fishermans Island.I know the preperation & plannin' I go thru to go bar-hopping in Ocracoke inlet & out here it takes the same effort to get a Kayak out here & be ready for anything.Calvin & Kevin each hook up with a big ray forcing them to unhook the anchor,leaving it there with a float so when they return thay can find the line easily.Very clever I thought.Everytime they cut loose & fought a fish,the wind & current would push them back towards the inlet makin' for a hard paddle back to their anchors.I'm really begining to have a real respect for the physical side of these experianced fishermen.The sun was droppin' lower in the sky,maybe 6:30 Calvin & Joe decide they have had enough & they headed back into the inlet for the long journey back to their trucks.Ric & Kevin won't give up & keep fishin', the whitewater breakin' very close,Kevin is constantly bailing.I caught some more big rays,sometimes breakin' them off rather than unanchoring,next trip I'll have an anchor system with a float & tag line as they were using.Kevin got a great run,the drag sang' so he was over there goin' "Alright already!! ,Just a big Ray again! "The fish gets all into the anchor rope & tangleing in his other lines."&^%#@ " then he gets sight of it,"Its a nice yearling Red !!! "Finnally he got his anchor released & disappears into the inlet.After landing it Ric unanchors & they measured, tagged & took a few pics releasing the fish to fight another day.Kevin's done well today boating 2 black drum & a 32' red.All I'm catchin' is big rays & doggys of which Warrior is havin' a field day.Gettin' blood all over the place,not a lot of room up on the bow of the Seapuppy ! Did catch a young sandbar shark,keepin' Warrior away releasing it unharmed.Ric is next,He finally hooks up with a nice yearling red,gettin' it in,it's in the 35" range,a nice catch.So glad to see him get one.He still hasnt hooked a big ray today,how that is possible I'll never know.I must have cut off or broken 10 rigs today on those bad boys.The sun is very low in the sky,it's clouding up a bit & the wind is starting to pick up a bit,the air starting to get chilly.About that time Kevin hooks up again,now this fish is eatin' him for lunch! He gets the anchor unhooked & disapears into the dusk darkness.After about 15 mins. He's callin' on the radio for Ric to get over there.Ric released again & went into the ever darkening twilight,to measure,tag the fish & take some pics.This fish is 43"red! Kevin is stoked,the biggest fish he has ever caught on a KayaK,truely a fine fish.While they were gone I kept gettin hits on my bunker baits & as I was rolling the rig in a 5 ' shark folowed it right up to the boat."Holy Cow ! There's some BIG Critters out here! " They returned to their spots as the sun has just set,it's rays orange behind the pink & gray Horizon.I hooked another big ray & just boke it off,I'm done,been out here almost 12 hours,they can't last too much longer.As darkness settles in Ric decides it's time to head on in.We pulled up the anchors & started makin' our was back towards the north end of fishermans Is.The full moon orange behind us ,just clearing the clouds on the horizion.Some pretty good swells,the wind & current are following us in.I hate runnin' following seas.In a zodiac you never want to get hit from behind as it will try to submarine espcially with Warrior on the bow.Ric wanted to head for the corner of the island,stop for a bit & get his act together before the long run back to the march.I kept tellin' them they should'nt get too close to the shorebreak,I explored that area today & I'm sure theres some good white water breakin' in that direction.We were just about to clear the edge of the island,both of them runnin' close to the island,I was further out as I thought it a big mistake runnin' to close in.I kept a keen eye behind me & sure enough a big set came in,turned the Seapuppy seaward & jumped over it,another big one following it.Ric & Kevin are about 100 foot further in,I yelled 'Watch Out!!! "As I escaped the waves, watching the towering waves rumble toward them,their anchor lights dissapearing. "Boy,they could be in BIG Trouble !"How they survived I can not say,but they came out screamin' back to the outer edge where I was runnin'.Both of them talkin' with relief,now that was a brush with fate,& they survived.All three of us hooked up for a few minutes & difted together,alowing the current to slowly blow us in.Giving them time to take a break.Once we clear this corner they will have to paddle a good ways thru the inner channel against the wind & current to find the narrow creek back to the trucks.I'm so low on gas I'm scared to look ! Have great respect for them,they have paddled all day long for the last 14 hours & now they must finish the day goin' straight into the wind/current for a good 3/4 mile as we missed the end of Smith Island by a wide margin.Making our way along the marsh searchin' for the creek that will take us back to the trucks.Ric stopping at a gap tryin' to get a reading on his GPS & it's not workin' right.Kevin catches up & he leads us to the correct creek.You sure could get lost bigtime out here in the dark.Finally makin' it back to the trucks a very long day on the water is begining to drop the curtain.I loaded up the Seapuppy & they unloaded & packed up their Yaks.They were still talkin about the big breaker on the way in,I'm sure their adrenilin was still runnin'.We looked at the pictures & paused for a few minutes to reflect on the trip.Truely an epic day,14 hours out on the shoals we all were wore out.They truely are the heros on this trip,I'm wore out & beat up & I have an engine.They did it all on paddleing ! A whole new respect for Kayak fishin',especially 15 miles or more today.I thought I was tough & dareing but they are every bit as tough as I am. They have my respect that's for sure! The trip ending we headed back out of the march & back to route 13 & headed to the tunnel to return home.An incredible day for sure. I'm sure it won't be long before I'm goin' back out there.
Pup


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Man you guys are tough.
Goodreading.Made me feel like I was there with you all.Reading about reeling in all the skates wore me out. 
Had to stop between the 2 posts and make a pot of coffee. 
You all had a good and long day out there. 
Kept waiting to read about the big flounder hookup .Maybe next time


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Great report Seapuppy....ya keep me hangin' on every word!!!....btw,what breed is warrior?part lab and part golden?...my pooch has a new hero!!!!!(and now wants his own pfd) ....the R


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great post Seapuppy, can't wait to get my arse out there !!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Excelent read... 

Reminds me of our many canoe excursion into the reclaimed strip mines here in SE Ohio after big bass! Can anyone say "EXTREME FISHING"...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

heck of a report man. yall are hardcore.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

R,
Mystic Warrior is a large Austrailian Shepherd & will hunt anything from birds,squirells,rats,possums,***** & fish..you name it.
Those men on the Kayaks were really imppresive.Wish I was younger but don't we all? 

the rays we were battling were big cownose rays

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/FISH/Gallery/Descript/CownoseRay/CownoseRay.html


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> Excelent read...
> 
> Reminds me of our many canoe excursion into the reclaimed strip mines here in SE Ohio after big bass! Can anyone say "EXTREME FISHING"...



Down Yhere in the south we say 
EXTREEEEM FISHIN YOU ALL

GET'R DONE!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*bruce*

nice story.........keep them coming.....going to try the mirro lures up here in jerz......JS


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey bbcroaker here is a pic from one of my EXTREEEEEM FISHIN' CANOE trips. Couldn't find a pic of a big one...didn't always have a camera with us. I had just plucked that bass (looks like _maybe_ a 2 lb'r) from in front of that beaver lodge in the background. A beaver lodge is always worth 1-2 decent bass, just chunk a texas rigged rubber worm up into the sticks and try not to get broke off! We carry my 15' Old Towne back some mining road or deer path down into the strip mines, then portage from strip pit to strip pit all day. Those lakes are all long, narrow strip mines that followed the veins of coal. When you get to the end of one lake, you can often portage over a saddle, or ridge, or drag the canoe down a beaver run through a hollow to the next lake. 

Many of those lakes never used to get fished. Sadly more and more of my honey holes are being found by scum fisherman. The last trip I took down to the pits was last year. When we got down in to the lake I had decided to start on, we found trash all over, rubber worms floating on top of the weed beds, cups, beer cans, food rappers, etc... We caught nothing over 13" maybe 3/4-1lb. Never saw or tangled with a big one. I had hooked up with 7 bass I know were over 5lbs one of which I know was WELL over 6 lbs, probably closer to 7-8 (but that was just speculation) on my previous trip to thiat lake. Anyway, couldn't seem to land anything over 4 lbs that day, so this was the rematch. Hiked the canoe all the way down in there just to find that...:--| .

Havn't been back into that lake in the pic for several years. I knew some people fished it from shore, and it wasn't hard enough to get to (less that 1/4 mile from the road). It's the three lakes you can get to from that one I hope are still relatively untouched. Maybe I'll have to head back in there this summer. I'd hate to go back in there and find out somebody harvested all *THOSE* bass I'd been releasing every time.

P.S. I lived in Houston for 6 1/2 yrs. so I can LEGALLY say "Y'all catch a big'un"


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like some real adventures with good fishin.
Dang shame others leaving all their trash behind.I just can't figure why.Not that much trouble to carry a bag for trash.
Good luck on the other 3 ponds !


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey seapuppy....when's the next chapter gonna take place? I'm ready to read another one of your adventures!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Redhorse said:


> Hey seapuppy....when's the next chapter gonna take place? I'm ready to read another one of your adventures!!


screw reading i want in on one


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Being over 15 hrs away... ...I'll have to settle for a good read right now. 

Deffinately want to plan an excursion on the seapuppy for my next trip down there... I'm game for whatever you've got!!!


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Goin' out this weekend off Ocracoke*

see link below on the NC board
Pup


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27001


----------



## B_Taylor (Apr 29, 2006)

Thats sounds like one hell of a good time!! I dont think my 11'6 is cut out for that!


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Find this weekend's Ocracoke story on the NC board,really landed on the fish saturday,,,enjoy

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27150

Hopeing to fish with the Hardcore Yakers off the VA Capes this weekend.Another all day event,A tough group for sure...
Pup


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great read as always Bruce!  Glad you, Warrior, and those Yakkers got back ok. I can imagine catching a big fish on a yak but a big ray, well, just wondering how in the heck they got leverage on those critters!!  Hoping to hear that you found the right crease in the bars there and a new honey hole for reds and blacks and not rays....  Till then, be well and hopefully we can hook up soon!

Milt


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

you may want to keep a low profile when on the islands, and avoid running your dog. i dont think people are allowed on them, especially not fisherman's island. I have been kayak fishing out there for eight years, and I always stop on Smith Island, even though It is against the rules of the preserve. I keep a low profile, and it is no big deal. On Smith Island, you can walk over to the surf (you can catch all the drum you want over there), out of site. I hate to suggest you not bring your dog, because the pictures are awesome, but the warden would have a fit if he saw him running on Fisherman's island, and they would patrol more.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I take it that island is supposed to be a wildlife preserve or something? How do you know what islands up and down the coast are off limits? I brought my canoe down a couple years ago and paddled over to an island...I'd hate to get in trouble for that in the future!


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

charts that say 'no mooring'
signs all around the island that say the same.

no signs on any of the other islands.
lots of signs from under the bridge on the mainland shore to the mouth of the small boat channel.

no one will say anything as long as you stay off the cbbt property. it's fine to rest with a yak or fish from shore. they really just dont want a bunch of boaters hanging out on fisherman's island. I just assumed that from the placement of signs. Its one of the most important layover spots for migratory birds. Ive seen bald eagles on the beach.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

No signs on the island I went to...guess I was "OK". Good to know for the future. Most I would do is fish from the waters edge anyway .


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I saw you at the creek this morning, red horse. The warden came by after you left, so I asked him. he said all the islands execpt Fisherman's are fine. Fisherman's is a bird sanctuary.

Also, the area under the bay bridge on the land side, is off limits. Even before 9/11 I stopped once to rest and there was a cbbt employee standing there fishing. He started yelling before I even got to shore, the @#[email protected]$. I had a few choice words for him and got his name, but he just acted like he had every right to stand there and fish, but I was not allowed to beach my yak to rest.
I hope you did better than I did. I got a few blues. Had a pretty good sized biter chomp through my live blue i had swimming for cobia.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

It wasn't me fishwagon...must have been somebody who looked like me... I'm over here in Ohio, and don't get to fish the coast very often at all. Last time I fished Virginia, I camped out at a campground somewhere inland from the mouth of the Rappahannock. Caught some stripers (rockfish) off their dock/pier, small flounder, some other stuff I don't remember. Camped there at that place two or three years in a row, havn't been back since. Past three years we've been heading down to Carolina Beach in NC. That's where I did my island hopping in the canoe...


----------

